# Therapy Dog merchandise



## Ljilly28

We get lots of inexpensive prizes from Petedge.


----------



## Judi

Thanks. I hope I can find something appropriate to recognize Therapy Dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Maybe Ellejee can help you out. They how to make vinyl car stickers http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/114061-new-sticker.html

Maybe they could tell you how to make on for people's cars that say "I break for Therapy Dogs" "Therapy Dogs Rule!" etc. Or they could do it for you.

You maybe able to find someone on etsy who could do something similar. Not sure how long it would take though.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Who Needs a Therapist button by neckcandycollars on Etsy

My Therapy Dog knows how to HEAL vinyl sticker by blakdogs

The above is from etsy 


You could get Bandanas printed on that say "Free Therapy!" or "The Best Therapist on Staff"- I know there are tons of places that will put anything on the fabric item for you when you buy the item- At least on the boardwalk the do


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe Ellejee can help you out. They how to make vinyl car stickers http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/114061-new-sticker.html
> 
> Maybe they could tell you how to make on for people's cars that say "I break for Therapy Dogs" "Therapy Dogs Rule!" etc. Or they could do it for you.


I'd be more than happy to make you personalized Vinyl Decals. Get in touch with me if you're interested


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe Ellejee can help you out. They how to make vinyl car stickers http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/114061-new-sticker.html
> 
> Maybe they could tell you how to make on for people's cars that say "I break for Therapy Dogs" "Therapy Dogs Rule!" etc. Or they could do it for you.
> 
> You maybe able to find someone on etsy who could do something similar. Not sure how long it would take though.


Who is "Ellenjee"?


----------



## Judi

Ellejee said:


> I'd be more than happy to make you personalized Vinyl Decals. Get in touch with me if you're interested


Thanks. I would really like magnets but it gets to be a bit of an expense when purchased in bulk. Any other ideas? Ribbons perhaps?


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe Ellejee can help you out. They how to make vinyl car stickers http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/114061-new-sticker.html
> 
> Maybe they could tell you how to make on for people's cars that say "I break for Therapy Dogs" "Therapy Dogs Rule!" etc. Or they could do it for you.
> 
> You maybe able to find someone on etsy who could do something similar. Not sure how long it would take though.


Thanks for trying. It is for Recognition of Therapy Dogs at Goldstock.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> Thanks. I would really like magnets but it gets to be a bit of an expense when purchased in bulk. Any other ideas? Ribbons perhaps?


It seems like Ellejee does it for free just asks for a donation to cover shipping and supplies at least from the thread I attached above. I would totally contact them directly through PM for details and info. 

Just an idea.

I hope you find a great therapy dog gift soon

My goal is to make Buddy on by Dec. 14th of this year the 1 year anniversary if me rescuing him. I am over the hump I think the therapy good cert. will be easy now compares to where we started. Hopefully, I will be at Goldstock and see you there


----------



## Judi

I couldn't ask Ellejee to do it for free.
I don't have to give out anything.
I have a list of people and their dogs to acknoledge and recognize for their good deeds. I just think it would be a nice idea.


----------



## momtoMax

Do your realize you are posting his under the event forum? Better to post anything non event related under the main discussion forum - much more foot traffic


----------



## photoweborama

There are lots of companies that have Therapy dog merchandise, but I found that a lot of them are selling the same stuff. Probably sourced from the same place.

I went on Amazon.com and bought my stuff there. The other companies have ridiculousness shipping prices. All I wanted was a "don't pet" patch that cost six dollars, and they wanted $8.00 to ship it. Amazon charged me $6.95 for that patch and $1.75 for shipping.


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> I couldn't ask Ellejee to do it for free.
> I don't have to give out anything.
> I have a list of people and their dogs to acknoledge and recognize for their good deeds. I just think it would be a nice idea.


 
Ellejee isn't doing it for you - she/he is doing it for the people who you are acknowledging and honoring. Good policy not to look a gift horse in the mouth so to say, and you can recognize and acknowledge his/her donation. Maybe you can help Ellejee by giving out business information to recepients. Such as a note that says, "supplied by Ellejee, whatever.com, or address, etc."


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> Do your realize you are posting his under the event forum? Better to post anything non event related under the main discussion forum - much more foot traffic


Sorry about that.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> Do your realize you are posting his under the event forum? Better to post anything non event related under the main discussion forum - much more foot traffic


This IS for an event at Goldstock!


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> Ellejee isn't doing it for you - she/he is doing it for the people who you are acknowledging and honoring. Good policy not to look a gift horse in the mouth so to say, and you can recognize and acknowledge his/her donation. Maybe you can help Ellejee by giving out business information to recepients. Such as a note that says, "supplied by Ellejee, whatever.com, or address, etc."


Nice thought.
I will wait for her to respond to me and then perhaps take it from there!


----------



## MikaTallulah

photoweborama said:


> There are lots of companies that have Therapy dog merchandise, but I found that a lot of them are selling the same stuff. Probably sourced from the same place.
> 
> I went on Amazon.com and bought my stuff there. The other companies have ridiculousness shipping prices. All I wanted was a "don't pet" patch that cost six dollars, and they wanted $8.00 to ship it. Amazon charged me $6.95 for that patch and $1.75 for shipping.


Have you tried finding a local person that does embroidery to put it directly on your dog's vest for you? If you high school has a sewing class they teach as part of independent living type of thing. The instructor might know someone who could do it for you for a small fee 

My mom directly puts customized messages for friend's of her her having babies when she gives them baby blanket or clothes. She does it for relaxation and to make others smile


----------



## Judi

Sounds like you have a nice Mom!
Wish I had more time to do so many things but I am trying!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

I'm more than happy to help you out. You can cover paper and shipping and I'll do them for free. I can make you whatever design you want with personalized names and things like that.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ellejee said:


> I'm more than happy to help you out. You can cover paper and shipping and I'll do them for free. I can make you whatever design you want with personalized names and things like that.


That is very generous of you . You must have great Karma


----------



## Judi

That's very sweet of you.
How long might it take you?


----------



## photoweborama

MikaTallulah said:


> Have you tried finding a local person that does embroidery to put it directly on your dog's vest for you?


You know, the thought never occurred to me! Doh! :doh:
I already ordered the patch, but I had a nice place on the reflective strip where it would have been great to have it direct embroidered on it.


----------



## Judi

I want to get reflective strips.
Might find them at Goldstock.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Judi said:


> That's very sweet of you.
> How long might it take you?


I can get up to 500 in a day. how many do you need?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

MikaTallulah said:


> That is very generous of you . You must have great Karma


not that good i guess... got my phone stolen from my hands a few days ago... :no: But I try to do good when I can


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ellejee said:


> not that good i guess... got my phone stolen from my hands a few days ago... :no: But I try to go good when I can


That guy will get what is coming to him someday  His parents must be so proud:no:


----------



## Judi

Ellejee said:


> not that good i guess... got my phone stolen from my hands a few days ago... :no: But I try to do good when I can


How did that happen?

Can you do something specific for Recognition of Dog Therapy work?
Might I see a photo?
Thanks so much!


----------



## momtoMax

elleJee, what kind of stuff can you make? Just wondering for future reference!!!


----------



## Wonderdog

I too am interested in what you make. I especially like the 'Golden Limo' sticker.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> elleJee, what kind of stuff can you make? Just wondering for future reference!!!


I'd like to know that too!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Judi said:


> How did that happen?
> 
> Can you do something specific for Recognition of Dog Therapy work?
> Might I see a photo?
> Thanks so much!


Was walking home with a brand new iPhone still in the box and the guy snagged it from me and ran to a silver camry... the car did not have a license plate so i'm pretty sure I'm out of luck 

I don'y really know about Dog Therapy Work, so you'd have to help me and tell me what it is that you'd like to have on the decal. I could make something where there would be the dog's silhouette, inside that would be a paw, then on top of the silhouette in a half circle kind of way there could be something written like "Therapy Dog" and under the dog could be the name of the dog/person. LikeI said, I am not sure how the recognition of therapy work works, so you'd neeed to guide me as in what is acceptable and what is not


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

momtoMax said:


> elleJee, what kind of stuff can you make? Just wondering for future reference!!!





Wonderdog said:


> I too am interested in what you make. I especially like the 'Golden Limo' sticker.





Judi said:


> I'd like to know that too!


Yes I can do ANYTHING... you give me a picture ( your kids, doggies, etc..), text or anything else and I can turn it into a decal. I also can make it any size you want. Possibilities are endless  

Oh and also, I just bought different materials.. My favorites that I just got are: Glow in the Dark and Reflective. I wanna make myself a Golden sticker in reflective and put it on my car  that would stand out for sure! 

I can also make it with a material that you can then put on a shirt. 

Here are a few examples I did for a few friends:

Not sure what the text is referring to, but that's what she wanted 









This is for my niece's wall in her room


----------



## momtoMax

Ellejee, thanks for expanding on that. I wanted to know in case we ever could use that in a fundraiser here (of course, not at the free price) for boy scouts or just one of the general fundraisers that are sometimes held when something bad happens to people we know.

PS. I think Mika (think that's right) idea of Free Therapy is a cute idea. Maybe with a black shadow of a golden to the side, and something added along the bottom in smaller letters CGC certified and Proud! or something that mentions CGC.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

momtoMax said:


> Ellejee, thanks for expanding on that. I wanted to know in case we ever could use that in a fundraiser here (of course, not at the free price) for boy scouts or just one of the general fundraisers that are sometimes held when something bad happens to people we know.


No problem  If you ever need anything, don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## Judi

What a nice person!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

here are a few that I put together:


----------



## 4rdogs

There are a few dogs that are not Goldens in the parade. They would need just a decal for their Golden 
Judi since some have multiple dogs maybe one decal per family. For us I wouldn't need 3 decals one would be fine..Just a suggestion


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ellejee said:


> here are a few that I put together:


I like the top row middle one myself.

I also think a saying would be nice, too. That way it would fit all.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

4rdogs said:


> There are a few dogs that are not Goldens in the parade. They would need just a decal for their Golden


I can switch the dogs breed if they don't have a golden, it's not a problem.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

MikaTallulah said:


> I also think a saying would be nice, too. That way it would fit all.


What do you mean? Like just text only and no dogs? What do you have in mind?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

MikaTallulah said:


> I like the top row middle one myself.


I like that one too


----------



## Judi

Ellejee said:


> here are a few that I put together:


I would like it in gold.


----------



## Judi

4rdogs said:


> There are a few dogs that are not Goldens in the parade. They would need just a decal for their Golden
> Judi since some have multiple dogs maybe one decal per family. For us I wouldn't need 3 decals one would be fine..Just a suggestion


There are two parades.
One is the Rescue Parade.
The other is the Senior Parade.
The Recognition of Therapy Dog is NOT a parade!
They really don't NEED any decals for their Goldens. They are being recognized for the wonderful work they do. I wasn't thinking of necessarilly giing out one decal per Therapy dog. The two parades have been paid for. This recognition has not been paid for. I am getting such a large response that it would cost me quite a bit on my own.


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> I like the top row middle one myself.
> 
> I also think a saying would be nice, too. That way it would fit all.


What kind of saying do you have in mind?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Judi said:


> I am getting such a large response that it would cost me quite a bit on my own.


I'm sorry I really wish I could afford to pay for the paper/shipping myself.. 

When is it happening?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> What kind of saying do you have in mind?


I was thinking maybe

Pets (Dogs/Cats) Therapy Rules!
I Break for Therapy Dogs!
My Dog is the Best Therapist!
Therapy Pets (Dogs) Know How to Heal!


----------



## Judi

Ellejee said:


> I'm sorry I really wish I could afford to pay for the paper/shipping myself..
> 
> When is it happening?


That is so sweet.
It will be Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Judi said:


> It will be Labor Day Weekend.


how many people/dog are going to be recognized?


----------



## Judi

I haven't totaled it up yet but the responses are still coming in.


----------



## Judi

I got another response today.


----------



## Judi

I finally correlated all the info.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Judi said:


> I finally correlated all the info.


oh? .


----------



## momtoMax

Event over - it was a lot of fun! I missed the Therapy Dog recognition bit but I've seen pictures!


----------



## Judi

Ellejee said:


> oh? .


I got info about the people that do Dog Therapy, the Therapy Dog's names, their ages, how long they have been doing Therapy work and what facilities they go to.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> Event over - it was a lot of fun! I missed the Therapy Dog recognition bit but I've seen pictures!


Where were you during the Therapy Dog Recognition?
Where did you see pictures? I haven't seen any.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> Where were you during the Therapy Dog Recognition?
> Where did you see pictures? I haven't seen any.


My Buddy and her Max where having a BROMANCE! at the lake


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy and Max*

That is so cute about Max and Buddy!
Did anyone take pictures?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> That is so cute about Max and Buddy!
> Did anyone take pictures?


Jenn should be posting pics of the boys :wave:


----------



## momtoMax

MikaTallulah said:


> Jenn should be posting pics of the boys :wave:


 
I am posting all facebook first - then uploading to photo bucket likely tomorrow - Thursday! Hope to have a thread up soon!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> Where were you during the Therapy Dog Recognition?
> Where did you see pictures? I haven't seen any.


 
A few of the pictures that are being posted have notes about them. There is a sea of pictures so it will be tough finding them!!


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> My Buddy and her Max where having a BROMANCE! at the lake


I wish that happened at another time. I really wanted you to come.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> A few of the pictures that are being posted have notes about them. There is a sea of pictures so it will be tough finding them!!


I found quite a few pictures that I was in. People have made a point of sending them to me.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Judi said:


> I wish that happened at another time. I really wanted you to come.


There is always next year  I just plan lost track of time.:doh: Watching Buddy have free off leash fun in the water was so addictive since I normally had to beg him to swim.

I really had wanted to see it. Hopefully by next year Buddy will be a therapy dog  then we will have to be there 

Your pups were the gentleman and his lady at the costume contest- Right? If so we were competitors since Buddy was summertime Santa: Must have lost you in the crowd:doh:


----------



## MikaTallulah

What did you end up doing for the recognition ceremony?


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> There is always next year  I just plan lost track of time.:doh: Watching Buddy have free off leash fun in the water was so addictive since I normally had to beg him to swim.
> 
> I really had wanted to see it. Hopefully by next year Buddy will be a therapy dog  then we will have to be there
> 
> Your pups were the gentleman and his lady at the costume contest- Right? If so we were competitors since Buddy was summertime Santa: Must have lost you in the crowd:doh:


I hope there will be next year.
One of the things that I enjoy the most is watching my dogs swim.
I also like to see them run.
I hope my dogs will continue to be able to be Therapy dogs in the next year.
My Goldens were the gentleman and his lady at the costume contest.
I put it together at the last minute since I had so much to do.


----------



## Judi

MikaTallulah said:


> What did you end up doing for the recognition ceremony?


I thanked everyone for coming. There was a very good turnout.
Then I gave some information about how I started coming to Goldstock and getting involved in Therapy work.
Finally, I read a list of people and their Therapy dogs, told how old each of them was and how long they have been doing Therapy work along with what facilities they visit.


----------

